# New Scam Using Uber and Instant Pay



## Stevesters2017 (Jun 20, 2017)

I had never used instant pay and preferred to wait until it was directly deposited into my account on Tuesday's.
But on Wednesday, June 10, 2020 I had a pick up from a rider named "Tech" and before I got to the pickup location they sent me a message to call them once I got to the location, I arrived at location and I called the "Tech" rider using the call rider in the App and they told that Uber was giving me a $200 bonus for driving during the pandemic, and they wanted to go to my Wallet and set up a debit card to used and that will be mailing me the Debit Card and I will get it 3 days or so with the $200 on it, I sensed something wasn't right with this, but proceeded anyway, then they told me to cancel the ride, then they asked me to use the link to change my password, and then don't worry about the automated security warnings it for your protection, then different numbers were texting me information to enter my email address and my password (which I thought was fishy right there) and I should have hung up and saved myself the trouble of getting scammed, but I proceeded to do as they instructed and set up the debit card, they knew the app as the were telling me where to look and what I saw as if they were looking at my information as well, so once I got the debit card information inputted, I noticed that my earnings as of that day went to $0.00, and I questioned it, and the "Tech" told me that I would be getting my normal deposit on Tuesday, and not to worry about it. I still was thinking that something wasn't right about this and checked my normal bank account to make sure that what money was in my regular bank account wasn't gone as well. Luckily enough it was all still there. So I went home and proceeded to go about my evening and full time job on Thursday and Friday and drove both nights as I usually do. 
I then woke up this morning and noticed that the money I earned the last two days was transferred out using the Instant Pay, while I was still sleeping, once that happened, I knew that I has gotten scammed and had lost all the earnings I had done for this week. 
I have since changed my password and removed that card from my "Wallet" and replaced it with my own banking debit card information, so they cannot get anymore of my money. 
I learned a lesson here and probably got screwed out of a weeks pay, I did sent this information to Uber as well, hoping I might get my money back, but it is probably gone and will never get it back. So I am warning everyone else that if see that a pickup is from a rider named "Tech" don't accept the ride or if you do accept it, report the account and have these scammers accounts disabled so they cannot do these to other drivers.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Good job bud


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Sigh....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Stevesters2017 said:


> I had never used instant pay and preferred to wait until it was directly deposited into my account on Tuesday's.
> But on Wednesday, June 10, 2020 I had a pick up from a rider named "Tech" and before I got to the pickup location they sent me a message to call them once I got to the location, I arrived at location and I called the "Tech" rider using the call rider in the App and they told that Uber was giving me a $200 bonus for driving during the pandemic, and they wanted to go to my Wallet and set up a debit card to used and that will be mailing me the Debit Card and I will get it 3 days or so with the $200 on it, I sensed something wasn't right with this, but proceeded anyway, then they told me to cancel the ride, then they asked me to use the link to change my password, and then don't worry about the automated security warnings it for your protection, then different numbers were texting me information to enter my email address and my password (which I thought was fishy right there) and I should have hung up and saved myself the trouble of getting scammed, but I proceeded to do as they instructed and set up the debit card, they knew the app as the were telling me where to look and what I saw as if they were looking at my information as well, so once I got the debit card information inputted, I noticed that my earnings as of that day went to $0.00, and I questioned it, and the "Tech" told me that I would be getting my normal deposit on Tuesday, and not to worry about it. I still was thinking that something wasn't right about this and checked my normal bank account to make sure that what money was in my regular bank account wasn't gone as well. Luckily enough it was all still there. So I went home and proceeded to go about my evening and full time job on Thursday and Friday and drove both nights as I usually do.
> I then woke up this morning and noticed that the money I earned the last two days was transferred out using the Instant Pay, while I was still sleeping, once that happened, I knew that I has gotten scammed and had lost all the earnings I had done for this week.
> I have since changed my password and removed that card from my "Wallet" and replaced it with my own banking debit card information, so they cannot get anymore of my money.
> I learned a lesson here and probably got screwed out of a weeks pay, I did sent this information to Uber as well, hoping I might get my money back, but it is probably gone and will never get it back. So I am warning everyone else that if see that a pickup is from a rider named "Tech" don't accept the ride or if you do accept it, report the account and have these scammers accounts disabled so they cannot do these to other drivers.


So if the ride is from a rider named "Support" then it's ok? How about this. If anyone, anywhere, at any time, asks you for your password then it's a scam.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

“New scam”?

Credabiliry check: member since 2017.

In all that time, never read the boards to see how “new” the scam is?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Never go against your 'gut' and never give out passwords.....ever....for any reason....to anybody.

And then search this forum; this scam isn't quite 'new'. :frown:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

IRS, Banks, Uber or any other entity will never ask you to do any ready money transactions.
Pretty much all contacting done by email or USPS mail.
I never use public Wi-Fi when logging into personal affairs.:smiles: Just don’t trust anybody, problem solved.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

That’s an old trick, surprised people still falling for it. If Uber wanted to give you $200 they’ll just add it to your earnings.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

This is not a new scam. You sensed something wasn't right, yet you did what you were told. 
I still cannot believe that drivers actually believe that Uber would do something good for them.
Now if this scam artist said they were from Uber, and that they wanted to rip me off, then I would absolutely believe that.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

New member + old scam = fake UP account.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

mbd said:


> Pretty much all contacting done by email or USPS mail.


' True, But NEVER click on a link in an email. Go to the official site and log in there. ALWAYS !


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> New member + old scam = fake UP account.


That's one point on your UP record for "being unwelcoming to newbies"
Keep it up pal!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's another way drivers get scammed. 
What happens you get a phone call from Uber, while you have either recently cancelled a trip or you have pax in your car. It appears as if the pax is calling you, but they aren't.
I have had both cases where it was Uber trying to call me. I didn't answer!! 
Knowing the fact Uber does not call drivers. Unless it's a critical response.
I know of several drivers who answered that call and got taken big time.
NEVER GIVE OUT YOUR PASSWORD TO ANYONE!! 
Uber has all your information. When you call Uber, they will only ask for your DOB to make sure it's you!!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 474383


If only ^^^^ were true but they will never learn.



Woohaa said:


> New member + old scam = fake UP account.


What is worse is that he is not even a new member. Some people must always learn the hard way.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

I dont know what to say. One has to be an idiot to fall for this, but if one does, then right after I notice that my balance is gone I know I got scammed. But the op didnt just stopped there and took his loss ... he even worked thursday and friday, and gave the scammers plenty of time to cash out the new balance he earned on those 2 following days! I mean, how $tupid can you be?! 

Well, if you are still driving Uber during these times, you are clearly not the sharpest tool in the shed.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*New Scam Using Uber and Instant Pay*

Shocking &#128563;
I've never heard of such a scam &#128562;
He sounded so legit &#128532;

I once found out I had a cousin who was a Nigerian Prince. He emailed me and I sent him all my personal info and he hooked it up &#128180;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stevesters2017 said:


> I had never used instant pay and preferred to wait until it was directly deposited into my account on Tuesday's.
> But on Wednesday, June 10, 2020 I had a pick up from a rider named "Tech" and before I got to the pickup location they sent me a message to call them once I got to the location, I arrived at location and I called the "Tech" rider using the call rider in the App and they told that Uber was giving me a $200 bonus for driving during the pandemic, and they wanted to go to my Wallet and set up a debit card to used and that will be mailing me the Debit Card and I will get it 3 days or so with the $200 on it, I sensed something wasn't right with this, but proceeded anyway, then they told me to cancel the ride, then they asked me to use the link to change my password, and then don't worry about the automated security warnings it for your protection, then different numbers were texting me information to enter my email address and my password (which I thought was fishy right there) and I should have hung up and saved myself the trouble of getting scammed, but I proceeded to do as they instructed and set up the debit card, they knew the app as the were telling me where to look and what I saw as if they were looking at my information as well, so once I got the debit card information inputted, I noticed that my earnings as of that day went to $0.00, and I questioned it, and the "Tech" told me that I would be getting my normal deposit on Tuesday, and not to worry about it. I still was thinking that something wasn't right about this and checked my normal bank account to make sure that what money was in my regular bank account wasn't gone as well. Luckily enough it was all still there. So I went home and proceeded to go about my evening and full time job on Thursday and Friday and drove both nights as I usually do.
> I then woke up this morning and noticed that the money I earned the last two days was transferred out using the Instant Pay, while I was still sleeping, once that happened, I knew that I has gotten scammed and had lost all the earnings I had done for this week.
> I have since changed my password and removed that card from my "Wallet" and replaced it with my own banking debit card information, so they cannot get anymore of my money.
> I learned a lesson here and probably got screwed out of a weeks pay, I did sent this information to Uber as well, hoping I might get my money back, but it is probably gone and will never get it back. So I am warning everyone else that if see that a pickup is from a rider named "Tech" don't accept the ride or if you do accept it, report the account and have these scammers accounts disabled so they cannot do these to other drivers.


Troll thread. Uber now prevents cashing out to newly registered debit cards for 72 hours. Events (immediate cashouts after the scammers card was entered) could not have happened as the troll claims.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Sigh. People like you are why scammers even exist.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I got some waterfront property in Florida I can sell you


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevesters2017 said:


> *I sensed something wasn't right with this*, _but proceeded anyway_,
> 
> *(which I thought was fishy right there)* _but I proceeded to do as they instructed_


 (emphases added)

One thing about this business: ALWAYS trust your instincts. If you think that something is not "right", it *probably *_ain't_.

"Error on the side of caution can not be censured"
-Frank Herbert, _Dune_



Stevesters2017 said:


> I still was thinking that something wasn't right about this I should have hung up and saved myself the trouble of getting scammed


_................Correctamundo.........................._



SHalester said:


> Never go against your 'gut'


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

_Ya' gotta; wunner...................._Original Poster _twice_ admitted that he did not feel quite right about this while it was happening, yet he did it, anyhow. Once, perhaps................but twice? If you are getting a peristent bad feeling, you back off; it is just *what* _you_ do.



Stevesters2017 said:


> and never give out passwords.....ever....for any reason....to anybody.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^................a-a-a-a-a-a-a-nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddddddd THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Illini said:


> You sensed something wasn't right, yet you did what you were told.


If he got a bad feeling only once, perhaps, but, Original Poster had admitted that at least TWICE, he got a bad feeling abou t it during the process.



Illini said:


> I still cannot believe that drivers actually believe that Uber would do something good for them.


"You should be suspicious" goes DOUBLE when it comes to F*ub*a*r*.



W00dbutcher said:


> I got some waterfront property in Florida I can sell you


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;
My most recent encounter with the aforementioned scam. 
I lost merely a bit of time, though due to the precise location of the request, I also ended up in the front of the queue at the airport, just as a [brief] surge began. 
I considered it a win. &#128513;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> (emphases added)
> 
> One thing about this business: ALWAYS trust your instincts. If you think that something is not "right", it *probably *_ain't_.
> 
> ...


My ocean front property in North Dakota is far more rare and valuable.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Stevesters2017 said:


> I had never used instant pay and preferred to wait until it was directly deposited into my account on Tuesday's.
> But on Wednesday, June 10, 2020 I had a pick up from a rider named "Tech" and before I got to the pickup location they sent me a message to call them once I got to the location, I arrived at location and I called the "Tech" rider using the call rider in the App and they told that Uber was giving me a $200 bonus for driving during the pandemic, and they wanted to go to my Wallet and set up a debit card to used and that will be mailing me the Debit Card and I will get it 3 days or so with the $200 on it, I sensed something wasn't right with this, but proceeded anyway, then they told me to cancel the ride, then they asked me to use the link to change my password, and then don't worry about the automated security warnings it for your protection, then different numbers were texting me information to enter my email address and my password (which I thought was fishy right there) and I should have hung up and saved myself the trouble of getting scammed, but I proceeded to do as they instructed and set up the debit card, they knew the app as the were telling me where to look and what I saw as if they were looking at my information as well, so once I got the debit card information inputted, I noticed that my earnings as of that day went to $0.00, and I questioned it, and the "Tech" told me that I would be getting my normal deposit on Tuesday, and not to worry about it. I still was thinking that something wasn't right about this and checked my normal bank account to make sure that what money was in my regular bank account wasn't gone as well. Luckily enough it was all still there. So I went home and proceeded to go about my evening and full time job on Thursday and Friday and drove both nights as I usually do.
> I then woke up this morning and noticed that the money I earned the last two days was transferred out using the Instant Pay, while I was still sleeping, once that happened, I knew that I has gotten scammed and had lost all the earnings I had done for this week.
> I have since changed my password and removed that card from my "Wallet" and replaced it with my own banking debit card information, so they cannot get anymore of my money.
> I learned a lesson here and probably got screwed out of a weeks pay, I did sent this information to Uber as well, hoping I might get my money back, but it is probably gone and will never get it back. So I am warning everyone else that if see that a pickup is from a rider named "Tech" don't accept the ride or if you do accept it, report the account and have these scammers accounts disabled so they cannot do these to other drivers.


Hi my name is Mohammed and I'm a Nigerian prince.
Can you please send me a direct message? I may have $1 million that belongs to you


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> My ocean front property in North Dakota is far more rare and valuable.


That beats my. GW shark farm in Michigan for sure. Great thing to own, bought in when prices were low, except those suckers bite


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

As someone that almost fell for a variant of this trick and pony, I say count it as a teaching lesson. The people who say trust your gut are right, I got through 90% but what saved me was the attempt to change my email because I had 2step on my uber account and in those last moments the scammer was thwarted, honestly I felt really luck but also mad at myself for even getting tricked that far, cause I do consider myself a smart guy and had never heard of that scam. The variant in my situation was not a payment reward it was an accusation but regardless very similar otherwise. A tip someone gave me was to change your setting in app to hard of hearing that way pax can't call you. It has helped because if I do get a call from uber it eliminates the pax scam potentially.


Recently as of two days ago I did receive a direct call from Uber rep asking about a lost wallet, no Pax had reported or notified me of a lost item and so I thought that I was being scammed for something but I was never asked for my info and the rep did not specify which potential rider, after confirming that no wallet found or turned in she concluded the call. Afterwards I received the in app message regarding the phone convo and I reaffirmed that no notifications from any rider and no items found left behind. But I found it strange that uber called at all, in the past I usually received some kind of notification from pax prior to any follow up from uber.


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

The aholes almost got me at the end of a Friday night shift. Lost a +16 bonus as they made me cancel the ride, then I stopped when they asked to change card info.

Almost all credit card based scam calls are from either India/Pakistan/Bangladesh. You can tell by their accent. FBI needs to get involved at this point. The monetary amount is huge.


----------

